
Interviews Can Be a Terrible Way to Identify Good Programmers - krmboya
http://thecodist.com/article/interviews_can_be_a_terrible_way_to_identify_good_programmers
======
edoceo
Yep, since I've first started hiring (2001) I've always found fault in asking
folks if they are smart and handsome, they always say yes. The ATS I have now
is a lot better about filtering candidates - getting proof of skills first. I
then temp-to-hire the best candidates. Much easier finding out how well you
can work with someone, when you're working with them.

